# [custom rom wm10 rs1] lumia 720



## A AJAY (Sep 25, 2016)

custom rom for lumia 720 on the way....
uploading....

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/lumia720-t3562861


----------



## djtonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Yo mean custom or backup?


----------



## raghulive (Sep 25, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Yo mean custom or backup?

Click to collapse



obviously backup


----------



## djtonka (Sep 25, 2016)

same as ours, but wonder if modified in any way.


----------

